
How I Got a Job in Web Development - elliotec
http://elliotec.com/how-i-got-a-job-in-web-development/
======
mooreds
This was really really interesting. As someone who has been around for a
while, it was great to see the journey through your eyes.

One thing though. The fact that you were "offered a senior position in ruby,
Rails, and front end development" after less than one year of development
makes me worry about that "software development contractor company".

I wonder if the OP would have felt comfortable being in a senior role. More
thoughts on what makes someone 'senior' here:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/25564/when-
sh...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/25564/when-should-you-
call-yourself-a-senior-developer)

(Hint, it isn't just time on the job.)

~~~
elliotec
Honestly I was a bit taken aback by the offer as well. I think that a big part
was how I built my reputation and supply and demand of developers in Salt
Lake. They did a pretty heavy technical interview with me, (but no actual code
writing, interestingly) and I did very well. So maybe I did get good enough
that fast, but I think it was a combination of other factors that might've
helped me more than my actual skill.

I don't know if I would've been comfortable in that role. It may have played a
part in me not accepting it. I know I wasn't comfortable with the team, and if
they had to answer to me than it might have been an uncomfortable situation
all around.

~~~
mooreds
Fair enough. I wasn't sure if it was title inflation to bill end clients more.

Good on ya for knocking that interview out of the park.

~~~
elliotec
That could definitely have been a factor as well. Thanks for the compliments!

------
vonklaus
This is an interesting story. I started teaching myself to code about 1 year
ago. I started with html/css/scss and then moved to vanilla JS. Started
working with a few frameworks and the command line, and then started a
bootcamp. The bootcamp was a total disappointment, and I definitely don't feel
like it was worth the money. I am applying for jobs now and it is tough. Like
someone mentioned below, the transition is hard from bootcamp to jr dev role.
I feel pretty competent in building applications, usually meanstack stuff and
a bit of rails(like ruby not a huge fan of rails) and deploying via linux
instances. While I understand that there is nothin to stop me from applying
places, a lot of these companies want 5 years or a CS degree to do front-end
development. I am started to get a little traction but it is tough. People
with CS degrees often mock my lack of understanding of concepts like stack vs.
heap memory, data structures, sort algorithims, etc, while applying for jobs
they not only dont want to do themselves, but don't reqiuire that knowledge.

Tl;dr congrats, it is a hard road to legitimacy for a self-taught developer.

~~~
elliotec
Thanks! Here's a secret, they don't actually care if you have a CS degree or 5
years experience. You can ignore that on any job description. If you can prove
that you are able to do the job, that's what they are looking for.

Another quick point, those CS concepts will come with practice, and you might
not know every aspect of what is happening in the CPU when you use .sort! on
an array, but I assure you that you will not be required to rewrite sorting
algorithms in any job you should be applying for.

~~~
vonklaus
Thanks. I know I can do most of the stuff asked. Most of these places want
flat designed applications with animation, a nice UI and CRUD functionality.
Maybe a token based api and a few forms. Im going to get a job, i am
disappointed in the lack of brand strength of the institution I attended, so I
am doing a few side projects and contract work to prove to employers I am
competent and can learn. Thanks

~~~
gopher2
What did you use to find contract work?

------
sosuke
Congratulations you've entered the market at a golden time, be sure to keep
sharp and keep learning because anyone sitting on their hands will be left
behind. Again, welcome, and you've done it in just a year, so you've got all
your career achievements ahead of you!

------
jlees
In my experience dealing with bootcamp grads, the transition from bootcamp to
full-time offer can be a really tough one, and it sounds like your experience
roughly mirrors those I've seen. A combination of persistence, improving your
online presence/findability, and working on stuff. Congrats on making it
through :)

I wonder if the experience would have been different in the Bay Area due to
the sheer number of folks in a similar position?

~~~
elliotec
Thanks! I'm sure it's more difficult for the people in the Bay Area because of
the saturation. I saw that even in Seattle to a lesser extent.

------
mikemee
Congrats on working hard & smart and getting results.

Also impressed by Starbucks' role in all of this. How many other companies
would have supported you through that period and perhaps in some way made this
possible for you! I can't say I like their coffee much, but I've always
admired them as a company that values employees and your experience adds to
their cred imnsho.

------
bredren
I have a cousin who has been taking beginner CS classes and is actively
looking at the steps she can take to eventually move into a job in web
programming.

I've provided some feedback, but this first hand account is particularly
useful. I've shared it with her. Thank you.

------
mappmechanic
It is nice to see your journey. I think 1 year of dedication is good time to
achieve any target you set if you keep your focus.

------
opisa54yrip
Sorry, but this is exactly why there is no point in believing of "front end
developer" being a career that can offer a sustainable living, in the western
world at least, in the coming years.

Greetings, from somebody, who in the 90s, was a) still going to school and b)
making 8.0000 - 10.000 DM per website, "on the side". Yeah, those where the
times..

One question, just for fun: have you even heard of some "Zeldman"?

(To the inclined: We coded to the DTD long before he got off print design.
Because only coding to standards was cool on the usenet, already in the 90s
:-) )

~~~
sosuke
Get off my lawn! Just because this person didn't have to suffer like we did
doesn't mean they won't be productive and make a living. Zeldman was great,
but these new folks coming into the market are following DHH, bootstrapped
rapid frameworks that scaffold it all. They are building quick and cool
things, and will have years to figure out all the inner workings.

It is a sustainable living, and if you don't sit on your hands it will be for
some time. Though we might call ourselves something different by then right?

~~~
girvo
I think your parents argument is that it _isn 't_ sustainable. If one can
learn and be productive as quickly as the OP, then it follows that the
developer "shortage" will only be temporary for this particular corner of the
industry.

~~~
sosuke
Possibly, but we've seen a developer gold rush in the past and it doesn't
last. Those who do shine through.

